

New evolving robots crawl before learning to walk - solipsist
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2011/01/22/new-evolving-robots-crawl-before-learning-to-walk/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2129233>

